#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Παρακρατούμενοι φόροι 20%

## ATHANAPO

1.Σε ιδιωτες γινεται παρακρατηση 20% για ποσα ανω των 300 ευρω?
2.το οριο των 300 ευρω ισχυει γενικα και σημερα? Προκειται να αλλαξει το οριο?
3. Σε ενεργειακη επιθεωρηση πληρωνουμε φεμ ή παρακρατειται 20% φορος επι αμοιβης?
4.ποια ειναι η περιοδικοτητα υποβολης των παταπανω δηλωσεων?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων...

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ιδιώτες δεν κόβουμε ΤΠΥ (Τιμολόγια Παροχής Υπηρεσιών) αλλά ΑΛ (Αποδείξεις Λιανικής όπως λέγονται πλεόν τα ΑΠΥ).

Το 20% μπαίνει μόνο σε ΤΠΥ και όταν δεν υπάρχει ΦΕΜ.

Το όριο των 300¤ δεν γνωρίζω να έχει αλλάξει. 
Βέβαια, με τον καταιγισμό νόμων και αλλαγών στη φορολογία δεν είναι απίθανο!

----------

ATHANAPO

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Να προσθέσω στα του Χάρη οτι στην ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση κοβεις απλα απόδειξη. Δεν χρειαζεται ούτε ΦΕΜ ουτε υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό Περικλή το έχουμε συζητήσει πολλάκις στο παρελθόν θέτοντας η κάθε πλευρά τα επιχειρήματά της.
Επίσημη έγγραφη απάντηση υπάρχει από ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΤΕΕ/ΔΟΥ/Υπουργείο Οικονομικών;

----------


## ATHANAPO

Απο το πρωτο πιστοποιητικο εως σημερα κοβω παντα φεμ..ηταν λαθος ή σωστό?

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ το ίδιο συνάδελφε, θεωρώντας αυτό ως ορθό, χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη απάντηση από τους αρμόδιους.

Άλλοι συνάδελφοι έχουν διαφορετική άποψη.
Για να μην ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ και θα βρεις τα σχετικά επιχειρήματα και των δυο πλευρών.

----------


## lia1

Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο *4172/2013 (Φορολογία εισοδήματος και επείγοντα μέτρα εφαρμογής του),* από*01.01.2014* ο συντελεστής παρακράτησης φόρου για όλα τα *ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ* που λαμβάνουν αμοιβές από*τεχνικές υπηρεσίες,* διαμορφώνεται στο *20%.*
Ο συντελεστής υπολογίζεται στο καθαρό ποσό της αξίας των τιμολογούμενων υπηρεσιών, *χωρίς το πλαφόν των 300¤ και το οποίο καταργείται*.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι παραπάνω οδηγίες αφορούν μόνο τα *ΦΥΣΙΚΑ* και *όχι* τα *ΝΟΜΙΚΑ* πρόσωπα.

----------


## ATHANAPO

Δηλαδη εαν παραδειγμα κοψω αποδειξη για παροχη υπηρεσιας τεχνικου ασφαλειας τιμολόγιο 20 ευρω (καθαρη αξια) πρεπει να αποδοσω τα 4 ευρω με δηλωση εγω ως μηχανικος?
Ποιος κανει την παρακρατηση και ποιος την δηλωση? Ο μηχανικος  ή ο αντισυμβαλλομενος (ληπτης της υπηρεσιας)?
Υπαρχει μηπως υποδειγμα της δηλωσης εαν την κανουμε εμεις και της βεβαιωσης?
Τελος,ποιες ειναι οι καταληκτικες προθεσμιες υποβολης?

Ευχαριστω ...

----------


## lia1

ειναι τόσο νέο το θέμα ...που θα σε γελάσω.Καλό θα ήτανε να ρωτήσεις κάποιον λογιστή.

----------


## ATHANAPO

> Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο *4172/2013 (Φορολογία εισοδήματος και επείγοντα μέτρα εφαρμογής του),* από*01.01.2014* ο συντελεστής παρακράτησης φόρου για όλα τα *ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ* που λαμβάνουν αμοιβές από*τεχνικές υπηρεσίες,* διαμορφώνεται στο *20%.*Ο συντελεστής υπολογίζεται στο καθαρό ποσό της αξίας των τιμολογούμενων υπηρεσιών, *χωρίς το πλαφόν των 300¤ και το οποίο καταργείται*.Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι παραπάνω οδηγίες αφορούν μόνο τα *ΦΥΣΙΚΑ* και *όχι* τα *ΝΟΜΙΚΑ* πρόσωπα.


Αναφέρεσαι στο αρθρο 62 του νομου 4172/13?

----------


## Xάρης

*@lia1*
Σε ποιο σημείο (άρθρο, παράγραφος) του Ν.4172/13 αναφέρεται αυτό;

----------

